# my first ever attempt at home improvement.......to be continued



## chrisasst (Jul 20, 2010)

shoot, sorry about the big pics....





	

		
			
		

		
	
.
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
.
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
.
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
.
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
.
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
.
	

		
			
		

		
	






to be continued...


----------



## smokinj (Jul 20, 2010)

Lots of hard work to go!


----------



## BucksCoBernie (Jul 20, 2010)

The easy part is over! Im guessing you're insulating and then hanging drywall?


----------



## Uper (Jul 20, 2010)

Wow, gutted down to the lathe and studs.  Was there horse hair plaster between the lathe?  How old is the house?  Where you gonna' put the stove?


----------



## chrisasst (Jul 20, 2010)

Most off the hard part is over, Need to run new wires, open up a wall, put in three windows, pull all these dang little nails out.  Actually there really wasn't all that much plaster. Some one sheet rocked over the lathe. I will probably keep my stove in the same area. I won't need it on blocks any more since I decided to take out the baseboard heat that was there. So I can lower the stove down now. Just have to figure out how to repipe it.  I did find soot in side the wall behind my stove which is uncomforting.  I think that is because I have soot all over the outside of my house and it just blows in every crack, so I think I need to raise my pipe up outside.. will have to read up on it.
the house says biult in 1900


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Jul 20, 2010)

Looks like a lot of work there. Good luck.

If I were doing it, I'd tear out all the old lathe. It is not needed and it will make the very best kindling wood you ever used or will use.


----------



## smokinj (Jul 20, 2010)

Demo's are quick now come the money bleeding part.


----------



## vvvv (Jul 20, 2010)

laths make great kindling. whats on the outside of the exterior walls, tarpaper or such?


----------



## Jags (Jul 20, 2010)

Now is your chance to do it right.  Bare studs is the best. 

One suggestion: When it comes time to rock it out, get everything out of there that is possible.  Put it in the front yard if you have to.  Working sheet rock around obstacles is no fun.  Doing it in an open room is pretty easy (well, as easy as rock can be done).

It looks like fairly tall ceilings.  If you are gonna do this as a one man job, consider renting a drywall lift for the lids.  It makes short work out of it.


----------



## jtakeman (Jul 20, 2010)

Looks like lots of fun there. Slow and steady, Don't set the goals to high at first. It will discourage the progress. 

Looking forward to more pictures.


----------



## Panhandler (Jul 20, 2010)

Uper said:
			
		

> Wow, gutted down to the lathe and studs.  Was there horse hair plaster between the lathe?  How old is the house?  Where you gonna' put the stove?



Horse hair plaster, now I'm having nightmares!


----------



## chrisasst (Jul 20, 2010)

There was a drop ceiling in it ( didn't realize that) so I tore it all down and it is about 10' ceiling now. All the lathe is gone... I have dust everywhere.... There are cobwebs all over I am trying to knock away.


----------



## Bobbin (Jul 20, 2010)

Wow, for a home improvement virgin you don't screw around!  I'm suitably impressed.


----------



## ironpony (Jul 21, 2010)

not meant to scare you, but alot of plaster coatings contain asbestos 
younmight want to have some tested before you do any more plaster demo
and be aware of lead based paint the dust is what causes the problems
just try to be safe


----------



## woodsman23 (Jul 21, 2010)

It's about time you began this project. i remember you talking about windows and insulation back when. Use a dust mask and bag everything then vac up all the dust you can  then sweep, vac and mop the whole area. You are undertaking something big but it can have bigger payoffs. just take your time and we are here to help you when the need arises. You done did a great job removing 100 years worth of old chit, now level everything and insulate big time don't skimp here it will pay for itself in the long run. as for venting your stove just use some elbows when you lower the stove and connect that way or close up that hole and make another its easy to do. keep posting pics as you go we like pics


----------



## savageactor7 (Jul 21, 2010)

Good luck with your project chrisasst. On our old farm house I left the lathe on too...not a square angle or dependable 16" on center studs. Sheet rock was good for us. First room I removed the plaster from gave me pneumonia from the dust...then I started using a mask. Looking forward to some after pics.

Don't get discouraged.


----------



## tutu_sue (Jul 21, 2010)

When my husband had to rock a ceiling, we got some FastCap 3rd hand supports.  I was pregnant at the time and not able to lift any weight, but i wanted to help.  He would hold the sheet up against the ceiling with his head and hands and I would set the supports.  Worked great.  Also very handy for installing wall cabinets or holding up plastic against the ceiling to contain the spackle dust in the room when sanding.  I got a set at amazon for less than $100.  Also consider caulking the stud cavities and top & bottom plates before you insulate.  The insulation will stop the cold and the caulking will stop the air infiltration into and around the insulation - no more soot getting in!  Looking forward to your progress pics.


----------



## gpcollen1 (Jul 22, 2010)

I am just about to do a large room in my place along with part of it that is a screened in porch.  Closing in the porch and gutting the room and starting from scratch.  I used to do renovations so i know that the most valuable tool is the dust mask.

You might want to skip those paper dust masks that let you breath some in anyway and get one of the 'real' looking ones.  I think 3M makes some.  They are rubber and take dust cartridges on each side.  They fit much better as well as work better.  Nothing worse than breathing in mouse crap and insulation


----------

